# Compatibility Chart



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm creating a Betta compatibility chart, which includes fish and other creatures that could possibly be compatible with a Betta. It will include all the information on what the fish requires to be happy.

Google sheet - Betta Compatibility Chart

If you could help me, just answer these questions.

1. What fish/creatures do you have with your Betta?
2. Have there been any problems with compatibility?
3. How many gallons?


----------



## Mnbettafan (Oct 24, 2015)

I have one mystery snail in with one of my boys in a six gallon. There have been some flaring problems and the snail has been flipped over almost every day


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

While I applaud your effort you need to make sure you have correct information. Neon Tetra are not passive; Betta are carnivore.

Check the information provided here:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-fish-profiles/


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Information varies at practically every site, which the one you mention does say neons are peaceful. I'll probably check different sites to cross reference when I have the time. 

Needless to say, I must have been dreaming when I put Bettas as omnivores, they definitely prefer a carnivore diet.


----------



## blackjack (Jul 19, 2015)

I had neon tetras with a betta, (not Negan, I'm not that stupid), and the betta ended up killing one. He hurt it bad enough that it died within a week, despite my best efforts. I of course separated the rest. He'd never shown any signs of aggression before them. I did have luck with a different one with a mystery snail and with dwarf frogs. It really just depends on the fish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

blackjack said:


> <<Snip>> It really just depends on the fish.


Absolutely; that's why a compatibility chart for Betta is impossible. Whether other fish or critters work depends entirely on the Betta. And then you still need a back-up tank waiting because they are so unpredictable. I had one live very well in a community tank for two years when he suddenly wasn't. Had to move him to a 2.5 I keep cycled and running.

However I think it's a good idea to have a chart with the needs of those critters often combined with Betta. Too many times I've noticed people are all concerned that everything be perfect for their Betta but totally ignore the needs of the tank mates.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've found that nerite snails work well with my betta. It doesn't stick out very much of the soft parts, and the betta can't batter through the shell (or rather, she gave up after a few days). The catch is that nerites often won't eat supplements, so you need to grow some algae on rocks for them if your tank doesn't grow enough on its own. 5.5 gallon 78 F (though mine did well at 80, too) planted tank that gets a lot of residual light from a neighbor algae tank. 

I've had otocinclus as tank mates, too. Their need for high flow makes them less than ideal tank mates. They eat algae, but some of them will also eat blanched veggie supplements, seaweed, and the occasional sinking veggie wafer. My betta coexisted with them peacefully for 6 months until I bought a second filter for more water flow. At that time, he became aggressive and killed some. I'd like to also note to not use submerged veggie clips as I had one try to hide behind the veggie and get stuck and die.

I've tried ghost shrimp, too. They didn't make it with the betta. I'm not sure if it was tank problems or if the betta chased them to death or they were just weak from everything that happened before I got them.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Russel, this chart is less about the betta getting along with the fish, and more about showing the different needs of fish that _could_ get along with the betta. As we all know, its all about the individual Betta, and whom he lets live with him.

Thanks Sadist, I was just looking at otocinclus in the petstore, I'll add them with a warning on tank flow.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

In my opinion Bettas are solitary fish and do not do well with tank mates that occupy the top half of the tank. I had Hengali rasboras in a 2 foot tank with my Betta for a while until she snapped and started killing them yet she is fine with bottom dwellers, She often visits her Kuhli loach and Cory friends on the bottom to swim around with then flare at them and then swim away in disgust because nobody wants to fight. She mostly ignores the mystery snails, Mostly.

If you have a big enough heavily planted tank Kuhli Loaches, Corys, BN's, Mystery snails, And even Red Cherry Shrimp make good tank mates, Plus the Betta gets exercise and entertainment hunting the shrimp. Some are fine with tank mates some are just not.

There is just 1 rule when it comes to Bettas and tank mates,

The Betta is the boss it owns the tank and only the Betta decides who it shares a tank with and who gets hurt or worse, Always be prepared to move the tank mates at a moments notice because in 1 hour its too late.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I find Betta splendens can also themselves be easily victimised. Especially the longer finned males. Their fins can be torn to shreds by certain species of fish. 

I see it quite frequently in a couple of the chain pet/fish stores here. They put a long-finned male in with species that are notorious for being nippy, and the poor male is just constantly harassed.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

I had a betta with 1 ghost shrimp in a 2.5 gallon. Ghost shrimp disappeared after 2 weeks. Presumably eaten. I might not have provided enough cover for it.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I had female betta suddely eat the eyes of a cory where she used to school with them. Not predictable fish.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

trahana said:


> Russel, this chart is less about the betta getting along with the fish, and more about showing the different needs of fish that _could_ get along with the betta. As we all know, its all about the individual Betta, and whom he lets live with him.
> 
> Thanks Sadist, I was just looking at otocinclus in the petstore, I'll add them with a warning on tank flow.


Thanks! You know if you see them all bunched up by the filter that something's wrong with the water flow or chemistry.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Very cool - I have Ruby my female Betta. She is in with Star, her boyfriend, a male Platy. They went into the tank at the same time both as babies. They dote on each other. 5.5 gallon.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 NickAu and LittleBettaFish. Too many people don't realize how much comes into consideration when getting tank mates. 

I have a female in with a proper shoal of 15 Neon Tetra because they decimate any long-finned male's caudal.

Heavy planting is a rule, too. And bottom and mid-tank dwellers fare better than top dwellers. So that part of your chart is important and I'm glad you recognized it.

Perhaps you could write a preface with all the cautions necessary? I'm sure people would be able to help you with that. And maybe red for those fish totally unsuitable? I'm sure you have have those who come on and say things like "I have my Betta with Tiger Barbs and they're fine." But those would be the exception.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Thanks! You know if you see them all bunched up by the filter that something's wrong with the water flow or chemistry.


I use my Kuhli Loaches as a guide to water quality as long as they are happy all is good with the water.


----------



## Amberjewel (Nov 13, 2015)

1. What fish/creatures do you have with your Betta? 10 Glowlight Tetras
2. Have there been any problems with compatibility? Some very minor nipping and a bit of chasing during meals.
3. How many gallons? 20


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Nick: I agree, the top half of the tank belongs to the betta, which is why I have tank region on the chart, because it should be always taken into account before choosing possible tank mates.
Lol, by the time I add all these fishies I might as well set up a website with code to compare the fishes by instead of a simple chart. 

LittleBetta: I'm trying to avoid putting nipping fish on the chart. I think the current tetras and other fish on the chart only nip when kept in poor conditions, like space or not enough fish in their shoal. 
Eh, fish stores don't always have the best in mind for their fish. The local Petsmart has divided their tanks into five gallon sections and have the same amount of fish per division as before, meaning its twice as crowded.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Didn't realize this had gotten to be two pages while I was away :'D 

Russel: I just added a few sentences of warning, and hopefully those remind people of possibilities. I probably won't add a complete chart of all the totally unsuitable fish, since that list would be Very long. 

Everyone else: Thanks for your input! I really appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Too many for tank, not enough in shoal are not the only reason fish nip. They nip because they have a moving target. ;-) Actually, poor conditions often cause just the opposite: Lethargy and lack of interest.

While six is a minimum for a shoal usually the bigger the less chances of nipping behavior.

Currently I have in my Betta-based, heavily-planted community tanks:

Habrosus, Pygmy and Hastus Cory
Ember Tetra (a better choice than Neon)
Neon Tetra
Green Neon Tetra (not as nippy as Neon)
Chili Rasbora
Celestial Pearl Danio
Dario Dario/Scarlet Badis
Dario hysginon
Espei Rasbora (some nipping)
Ruby Tetra
Sundadanio axelrodi
Oto
Dwarf Orange Crayfish (CPO)
Neocardinina Shrimp
Vampire Shrimp
Bamboo Shrimp
African Dwarf Frogs

Except for the Neons I've not had any nipping problems


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Russel: I know what you mean about moving targets, I have five black skirt tetras, and one, just one, _Loves _nipping the fins of the others. The others do it somewhat, but when the fins have noticeable nips out of them, its always that one little trouble maker.
What I mean by poor condition is anything outside normal, not just water quality.  But its good to now that more usually means less nipping. 

Thanks for the list, I'm starting to wonder why most sites say neon tetras are a good Betta tank mate if they so often nip.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm guessing they just look at tank parameters and fish size when they say things like that!


----------



## Dalloway (Apr 13, 2014)

One thing I've noticed is that you grouped all the corydoras into one. I would recommend separating them by species because the corydoras genus has near 400 species and not all of them have the same pH/temperature/size. In fact, most of the species I've kept have had a pH range of ~5-7. Even my Panda and cw010 (orange or yellow laser I think they're called) should be kept in a max pH of low/mid 7ish.

-This is in general a really helpful chart though, thank you for taking the time to write it up. It gives people new to the hobby or new to the Betta keeping world an excellent starting place to build a community tank with these temperamental fishies~


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Dalloway: I guessed that, but haven't had the time to correct it. Sadly, the site I was referencing that from didn't separate it into different species.


----------



## Dalloway (Apr 13, 2014)

With your permission I can pm you links to two really fantastic cory database sites that I've used for the less common species I've kept. They have nearly everything on all the cories you can find and on some species you can't find easily.

If it helps, I personally find Cardinal tetras less nippy than neons. Cardinals are also more suited to the temp range that Betta should be kept in.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

That would be great Dalloway, Thanks!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a little to add about snails:

nerite -- my female tried her hardest to kill it, but she was attacking the shell. Even though the pet store employee dropped the snail and cracked the shell, the snail stayed protected. The soft parts that stick out during activity are very small and didn't get nipped.

assassin -- has gone dormant but isn't dead. It usually sticks a lot of soft bits out, but when it's active now only sticks out its foot. I think the betta may have nipped the soft part off. I've moved it to non-betta tank to see if it will recover.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Fancy guppies: I've been keeping them with bettas for a couple years and they're great. I had one boy who tried to kill them, but I soon found out he wouldn't tolerate ANY tankmates. The only nipping I've dealt with is between guppies, never involving the betta or other fish species.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I have had good luck with nerites and bettas. I have a 10 gallon heavy planted with one betta, ghost and red shrimp and 2 dwarf orange crayfish. He has done fine, but I realize it could change on moment's notice. The previous betta went after the crays and had to be separated. I have another 10 gallon with 1 betta, 6 cory cats and a mystery snail. That betta is very passive and thinks he IS a catfish. Another betta had 2 ghost shrimp. He decided he would accept 1 but not 2. I think it is helpful to know which tank mates can coexist with bettas. Each fish has it's own personality and I have found that even ones that I least expect it can turn on a tank mate. Do your research, have lots of hides and plants and of course a back up plan. Each tank inhabitant is a life and is important. Community tanks can be very rewarding when it works well together.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I just added a ceramic green frog to my tank and my Betta went ballistic attacking it.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

NickAu said:


> I just added a ceramic green frog to my tank and my Betta went ballistic attacking it.


Too funny!


----------



## Wookie384 (Dec 11, 2015)

Some people don't believe me when I say my female veiltail gets along just fine with my 4 cherry barbs in my 5.5 gallon tank, In fact I'm going to move them into my new 29 gallon as soon as it's done cycling and I plan on adding more barbs and bettas. I think it's working for me because I have my cherry barbs in pairs, which keeps the males a bit more calmer. It's supposedly even better if there are 2 females to 1 male cherry barb.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Cherry Barbs aren't as nippy as Tiger Barbs which can be a nightmare with long-finned fish. I love Cherry Barbs; they are the neatest fish.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

NickAu said:


> I just added a ceramic green frog to my tank and my Betta went ballistic attacking it.


That's hilarious. Apparently, she is not fake frog compatible. 
Um, not to alarm you in any way, but certain ceramic glazes will leach toxic metals over time unless they were made for food or aquariums. My family does ceramics quite often, so if you would like to send me a clear picture I can tell you if it is likely to be fish safe. 


Wookie: I'll add Cherry barbs to the list!

SplashyBetta: I've actually read that guppies should be kept away from because they look like Bettas(the flowy finned ones)! Could you tell me what color morphs you have?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The bit about Guppies and Betta is a myth. If a Betta goes after male Guppies it will go after any fish. If it leaves other fish alone it will leave colorful, long-finned fish alone.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

So essentially, the Betta can flawlessly recognize what is a betta and what isn't a betta. Makes sense, they can recognize faces after all.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

If you think about it, it wouldn't make much sense for bettas to not be able to distinguish their own species from others. They need to know who to mate with, who to hunt, who to fight, etc. Although I know of some frog species that can't identify whether another frog is part of their species or not. I would think it's more important for aggressive/territorial animals. A frog trying to mate with a frog of another species might end in a confused squabble, but aggressive fish fighting the wrong fish could end in death. It's an interesting thing to ponder...


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> they can recognize faces after all.


They sure can, I think Bettas are smarter than people think they are, and are easily trained, after 5 days my new male already knows the top left hand corner is where he will be fed and has taken his first pellet from my finger.

Every time I look in the tank no matter where he is he swims to the top left side and expects to be fed.


----------



## blackjack (Jul 19, 2015)

Negan is very easy to hand feed. He's never been shy, even on day one. I'm starting to teach him to jump. He's gotten slightly out of the water so far. Fish are not brainless objects like people seem to think they are.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> I'm starting to teach him to jump.


That is not a great idea Bettas a known jumpers anyway, All I can say is make sure your tank is covered tightly.


----------



## Talaitha (Jan 24, 2016)

1. What fish/creatures do you have with your Betta?
I have 5 amano shrimp, mystery snails, pond snails and rabbit snails

2. Have there been any problems with compatibility?
When i first put the shrimp in he harassed them some. He was pinched once by one he cornered and since then they have been peaceful together. He does not chase them any more and they do not pinch him. 

3. How many gallons? 6 gallon long

Side note. I was told that he could be housed with dwarf frogs. I had two. The frogs and the betta constantly bit and chased each other. He would bite their feet and they would attack his tail. I have since rehomed the frogs.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

NickAu said:


> That is not a great idea Bettas a known jumpers anyway, All I can say is make sure your tank is covered tightly.


I have taught most of my bettas to jump for food. As long as the tank lid is secure there shouldn't be an problems.


----------



## Kay333 (Dec 23, 2014)

On the topic of compatibility, my Betta tried eating the duckweed at the top of the tank ("It floats like a pellet so it must be food, right?") but completely ignores my mystery snails even though they are "snack size". Totally bizarre in my opinion.

He is also afraid of the dark as he only flares when his tank light is on but the room lights are off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

